# Random daily photo



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 18, 2013)

As the title implies, I will post a random photo each day hopefully remembering to let you know when and where it was snapped.








Toronto Ontario, 31Aug2013.

Cheers, 

Jeff


----------



## hub (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice
I like the gold trim


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2013)

Unusual color scheme on that Trojan. Nice.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree, and coincidence - I'm just about to convert the old Revell/Monogram T-28B kit into a T-28S 'Fennec'.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2013)

Good shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 19, 2013)

[/URL]
Thunder Over Michigan 2011

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 20, 2013)

St Thomas Ontario..June 2013

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 21, 2013)

Geneseo NY July 2012

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 22, 2013)

Thunder Over Michigan 2012


Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2013)

I will fly I one of these before I die. Great pic!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 23, 2013)

Toronto August 2013


Cheers, Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 24, 2013)

Thunder Over Michigan 2011

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 25, 2013)

Thunder Over Michigan 2011

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 25, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 26, 2013)

St Thomas Ontario 2013

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2013)

St Thomas Ontario 2013

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 28, 2013)

Toronto Ontario August 2013

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Julieinthesky (Oct 28, 2013)

Great shot of Gentleman Jim  I have flown air to air with him!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 28, 2013)

That last one looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 29, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice stuff keep 'em coming...


----------



## Tracker (Oct 29, 2013)

Jeff, 
Good work -- always looking forward to the next one


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 30, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 1, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2013)

Excellent shots Jeff. You have great eye.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 2, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 3, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2013)

Lovely.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 3, 2013)

Just popped in for a catch=up on this one, great set of pic Jeff. keep'em coming.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2013)

Damn nice man...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 5, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 7, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 7, 2013)

More good shots Jeff, particularly like the Junkers.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 8, 2013)

ALL great shots...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 8, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff. Nice atmospheric shot of the B-17. Is that the real 'Memphis Belle'?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Good stuff Jeff. Nice atmospheric shot of the B-17. Is that the real 'Memphis Belle'?



No sir, the movie knock off version.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2013)

Ah, one of three then! 
The Duxford-based B-17G 'Sally B' also played the part of 'Memphis Belle' in the movie, along with two others, and still carries the markings, although the chin turret us now back in place.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice shot from that angle!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2013)

Great looking bird!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice ones again Jeff and thanks for the Hurricane in 56 Squadron (my adopted squadron) markings.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 12, 2013)

Dunno what it is but I love the Hurricane!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 12, 2013)

Glad you guys are enjoying this thread. Lots, lots more to come.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 13, 2013)

Had a brain spasm and forgot to check the shutter speed button....oh well.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2013)

And what's wrong with that pic? looks pretty damn cool to me....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 14, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 19, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice shot Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Nov 19, 2013)

Great shot of the '47's Jeff.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 19, 2013)

Very nice pics, you must have had some fun outings taking many of them.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 20, 2013)

damn nice Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 20, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Another beauty Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 21, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 22, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 22, 2013)

Rippa..!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2013)

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> Keep 'em coming...



Okay....








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 25, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree!

Are all rescue aircraft in the Canadian normally bright yellow?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 25, 2013)

The Caribou and the helos are - I don't think the C-130 Herc's are painted yellow

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2013)

Very cool. I like that caribou.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 26, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> Very cool. I like that caribou.




It is actually a Buffalo, a newer and better Bou.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice ones Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 27, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 28, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 29, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 29, 2013)

Great shot Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 30, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 1, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 3, 2013)

Enjoyed the photos Jeff. 


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 3, 2013)

Always worth a look-in, thanks Jeff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2013)

That it is....cheers mate!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff. Strange colour scheme on the Spit XIV though. I'm wondering if that's the former G-Fire, once owned by Spencer Flack and flown by Pete Thorn. It used to be overall red, with white cheat lines and lettering.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Nice shots Jeff. Strange colour scheme on the Spit XIV though. I'm wondering if that's the former G-Fire, once owned by Spencer Flack and flown by Pete Thorn. It used to be overall red, with white cheat lines and lettering.




Here are a couple of links to more info on the Spitfire Mk. XIV


warbirdregistry.org - A Warbirds Resource Group Site - Supermarine Spitfire

http://wwwapps2.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/2/ccarcs/aspscripts/en/current.asp

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info Jeff. Not the same aircraft. although G-FIRE was exported to the USA some years ago, and as far as I know, is still flying, although in a camouflage fin ish.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 7, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 9, 2013)

Neato!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 10, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 12, 2013)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## N4521U (Dec 14, 2013)

WTH is that????
Looks like he might have parked it in East L.A.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I would be more concerned about that thing slung under my belly cracking against a rock or something on take-off. 'Kaboooom'

Nice shots as usual Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 14, 2013)

N4521U said:


> WTH is that????
> Looks like he might have parked it in East L.A.



She is a BT-13 redone to look like a Kate torpedo bomber.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 14, 2013)

Now That is a great tail end shot showing the position of the elevators and rudder when parked with no blocks.
Great shot!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 15, 2013)

Yep, nice stuff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 15, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah, Bob Hoovers airplane. He flew the cahse plane when Yeager broke the sound barrier. If they had known C.Y. had bad ribs, Hoover would have been in the Other plane!

Hoover was at Reno flying the overhead safety plane when Stu Eberhardt, in Merlin's Magic had the trim tab break out of his rudder. That same day Hoover taxied into a pick-up truck on the tarmac, slicing the cab like a loaf of bread, which made his plane un-airworthy. Hoover gave his rudder to Stu so he could race the final race of the day, thus when Stu had a new rudder built for MM, he painted it yellow, and still is yellow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool info!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2013)

Maybe I shoulda posted this pic.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 16, 2013)

Sure is, nice cool foggy morning. Brrrr


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff. I used to love the early morning on the airfield, the day of a show - quiet, no one around, and the aircraft sitting there, waiting for it all to happen.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments and input fellas. Really pleased you are enjoying this thread. Lots more to come still so please keep stopping by.






Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 18, 2013)

Shiny!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 19, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## N4521U (Dec 20, 2013)

Now THAT is a beauty


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2013)

WOW...that is an awesome shot!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 20, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 21, 2013)

From 2008, a drop in visitor at my local airfield along with my then work vehicle.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2013)

The lineup in #162 is pretty sweet!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Dec 21, 2013)

Jeff Hunt said:


> From 2008, a drop in visitor at my local airfield along with my then work vehicle.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



You Canucks have police? I thought you all were all just too polite to need them! Snidely Whiplash not withstanding...


----------



## N4521U (Dec 22, 2013)

How do the police get their horse in a car??????


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry for the absence fellas. We had an ice storm go through here last Saturday night and my power went out at 03:00 on the Sunday morning and just came back this afternoon at 15:30. 84 hours with no power with weather that reached into the -20s C, it got a little cool here in the house but not too bad as the wood stove and generator helped big time.







Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 26, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad you had a backup 'warmth' plan, Jeff....keep them great pics coming...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice colour scheme on that BT-13.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 27, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2013)

now that is just brilliant...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 28, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2013)

Keep 'em coming Jeff !


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Keep 'em coming Jeff !



That is THE plan.....









Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm a bit tardy to the show Jeff but I do appreciate your time and effort in posting these excellent pictures.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2014)

Well said Andy.....


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice B-24


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent material and shots Jeff!


----------

